# omer sucker run



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

this year will be my first time and I am looking forward to it from what I hear its a lot of fun. anyone know when they start and how long they usually last? any tips on tackle? thanks


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

my dad and i have gone up there every year for four years.the run is just now starting but id wait a week or maybe longer for the run to get in full swing. the best bait we've found was a sponge on a trebel and just bounce it off the bottom. bring plenty of hooks,weight,and sponge because that river is loaded with debri.

steve


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

What do you put on the sponge?


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

nuthin but the hook


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

I use my steelhead gear and use a sponge on a treble hook nothing on the sponge ( no secret dip) bounce it off the bottom .......yell fish on just like steelheadding......toss them to those who want them.......at the peak run you can land well over 100 of them.......later in the run the big ones come up to play.....great way to start a kid off steelheading and good primer for steel


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

Omer is the Best, 1st week of April every year, maybe the 2nd week if it does not warm up.

here are some pics from last year. (I don't have much Bandwith so you might get an error off and on)

http://www.geocities.com/baycityrc/omer.html


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

when we go we keep about a cooler and 5 gallon buckets worth and then just catch and release.then we go home and have a fish cleaning party. Our biggest so far was 21''


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never done the "sucker run" before but I would like to get the kids (and myself) into it. What is meant by a piece of sponge as bait. Have pity on me...as mentioned, this is new stuff.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

we use a piece of sponge about the size of a quarter and just stick the sponge on about a size 6 trebel. A medium rod with 8lb test works well with the occasional fish breaking the line. With the lighter line you can break it easier when u get a snag ( you will appreciate this after a while ).

By the way welcome to the site.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

For Line I have been using Spiderwire Fussion 24lb test, no snags, no line breaks.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

where do u fish? we fish downstream of the bridge and there are a lot of snags.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. So, you mean like a regular sponge you'd clean with? Interesting! As a new member, I can offer any help with Cass Lake in Oakland County. Grew up on this lake, and have fished it alot since mid-70's.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

yep dish sponge is what we are talking about alto to prove a point I have used a cagrette butt as "bait" and out fished several ppl ( making some coin on a bet)........the color dont matter alto some pref yellow or blue........size 6 treble hook and 6-8 lb line is all it takes.......it is a ball my son loves it....fish them like ya would steelhead and dont keep the walleyes!! ever see a 13-14 lb walleye ?? sucker fish Omer and you will!!!


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

i pulled in a walleye last year and you could hear people saying ooohhh that sucks and stuff like that. That was my first river eye too


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

Little Roober the suckers are starting already? Surprised with how cold its been.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

1st or 2nd week in April are always the best wkends. I live 5 minutes away from the river....it's a great time. As the previous posts said use a small treble and green sponge (or red) and you've got it!!!! They also have dip nets to rent (if you have kids itching to get a fish) for cheap. Lots of good ppl and fun up here for the most part. Anyways.....have lots of fun!!!!

Walligator


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

how thick are they? is it worth the trip from dearborn or should I wait a while yet


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

HH,,,,I wouldn't make the trip just yet......Follow up on some posts or pm me....I'm always up for the sucker run. It will still be a week or two (maybe three) until the good runs will start. Be patient and have fun!!!

Walligator


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks walli


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

Many people fishing for them yet walligator? Just wondering may be coming up that way soon.


----------

